# How to shrink the Boot disk to add L2ARC



## acunha (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello!

Happy and healthy 2021 to every and each one!

_This is my story:_ I've just built a FreeBSD machine to use primarly as a NFS/ZFS home server. CPU is a Pentium G4560 (7th gen),  case NAS 800, MoBo mini-ITX, 32GB ECC mem and 5x 4TB HDD Toshiba N300.
MoBo has only 6 SATA connections in total. The sixth is either SATA or NVMe, so I installed a Samsung NVMe m.2 240GB SSD. I selected UFS and accepted the install suggestion and used the whole drive (AutoUFS).
After learning about the L2ARC possibilities from ELI5: ZFS Caching (2019) https://papers.freebsd.org/2019/fosdem/jude-eli5_zfs_caching/

I would like now to assign a chunk of my SSD to L2ARC, so my question is *how to shrink and add a L2ARC using my current boot drive (nvd0)? *

`gpart show nvd0`

```
=>       40  500118112  nvd0  GPT  (238G)
         40       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1064  490732544     2  freebsd-ufs  (234G)
  490733608    8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  499122216     995936        - free -  (486M)
```

I am planning having 128GB for L2ARC, if this makes sense.

Thanks a lot in advance!

/Antonio


----------

